# mp3 mit filter belegen, welches proggi?

## schrippe

habe vor, einige mp3 von mir, mit einem filter so abzugleichen, das der dynamikbereich begrenzt wird. 

sowas gibts in nero burning.

ich schätze auch in linux.

danke

----------

## dalu

versuch mal media-sound/audacity

ist ein ziemlich genialer waveditor mit normalizer funktion, falls du das meinst

----------

## psyqil

Wenn's Dir um einheitliche Lautstärke geht, emerge mp3gain.

----------

